# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Вопрос за Яндекс почту...

## grobik

:Smiley:  10 лет 6 месяцев.
Кто больше ?  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Hotmail, первая и основная, около 5 лет. Есть аккаунты на многих других сервисах.

_Наверное, это тема для раздела "Опросы", перемещаемся.._

----------


## Val_Ery

gmail - основной, с января 2007,
второй - yandex (2 года),
mail.ru - не знаю, как посмотреть, когда зарегил... наверное, года с 2001-го (2002-го), практически не использую.
Есть и другие акки
Очень часто пользую сервисы типа hmamail (знаете, когда требуют мыло, а книжку какую-нить скачать хоцца)

----------


## grobik

> _Наверное, это тема для раздела "Опросы", перемещаемся.._


Спасибо всем ответившим и проголосовавшим !
*Никита*, опрос тут прицепом. И даже не выяснение "почтовых" предпочтений форумчан во главе угла... :Wink: 
Просто интересно, у многих ли настолько живучие ящики ? :Cool:

----------


## tmvs

Основная почта на gmail, дополнительные на Яндексе. 
Хотел ещё зарегистрироваться на крутом зарубежном сервисе (типа gmx.us).  :Cheesy:

----------


## grobik

Мда, похоже, у меня таки самый долгоиграющий мыло... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tarirosor

Живу в Украине, пользуюсь почтой Яндекса не смотря на блокировки. В настройках сети просто нужно указать DNS из другой страны, например 8.8.8.8 (США)

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Живу в Украине, пользуюсь почтой Яндекса не смотря на блокировки. В настройках сети просто нужно указать DNS из другой страны, например 8.8.8.8 (США)

----------


## valeriyalex

Я использую почту на mail.ru, @yandex.ru - второстепенная, меньше нравится. Сколько лет не считал, но обоими очень давно..

----------


## fomolepet

Gmail - основная, + Yandex  и Rambler

----------

